# Pochettes Albums et nouvel album sur l'interface de l'Apple TV



## babycom (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous

Je possède une Apple TV dernière génération et tout fonctionne très bien sauf que les pochettes des albums de musique (et uniquement musique) n'apparaissent pas.
Une roue cranté la remplace.
Elles sont bien présentes sur mon Itunes

De même que lorsque j'importe un CD sur mon iTunes et que je le mets dans un dossier de playlist (ou non d'ailleurs) celui-ci n'apparait pas sur l'apple TV.
Même après un redémarrage de l'apple TV

J'ai donc besoin de votre aide
Merci à tous et très bonne journée

SB


----------

